# Gravity Feed Smoker



## josh (Aug 22, 2007)

Does anyone have a gravity fed charcoal smoker like a Stumps or similar?  I am thinking of building a smoker and I am torn between this design and a reverse flow offset (like a Lang).  I would appreciate any opinion that I can get.  I have found a lot of pictures online outlining the build of a Stumps style smoker.


----------



## coz (Aug 28, 2007)

Josh,I have built a clone with some modifications over the way Stumps was doing it.If you have been following the prairie BBQ Association site thats where I learned from.I am building a new one as I want to try some off the wall things yet.There used to be a build thread on here but it disappeared and no one seems to want to answer where the thread went.It may be here yet as I am not the most computer knowledgeable person either.I am downsizing the next one a little and going with lighter material as she weighs a lot.I used 2"11 and 12 ga tubing because it was scrap from work and 14 ga tin also scrap from work.The new unit will most likely be 1.25"14 ga.wall tube and 16ga tin.This cooker is all its cracked up to be.fire it up late afternoon early evening and its still perking along late afternoon the next day on 15-17# of lump.I still have a lot to mess with as I have not been cooking a lot lately with it being salmon season.


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 28, 2007)

Coz - would this be the thread???... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=3847


----------



## coz (Aug 28, 2007)

As usual PigCicles saves me again.I tried the search deal and couldnt find it.I am still a computer Bumbletard....THANKS Bro


----------

